# MSP upcoming test



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I had heard rumors about the possibility of an upcoming exam for MSP. I am confused as to whether or not this will be a retake or continuation of the previous test. I scored a 96 on the last test.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

jr @ Mon 23 Aug said:


> I had heard rumors about the possibility of an upcoming exam for MSP. I am confused as to whether or not this will be a retake or continuation of the previous test. I scored a 96 on the last test.


It wouldn't shock me in this state. I scored a 97 so they probably will give another test. God forbid I get called.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

I seriously doubt that. It takes money to go through the test\hire process, and money is not something the state has a lot of at the moment. Add the fact that not a single class has been run from the previous test, and ... I don't think so!

Ryan


----------



## Mr.90/24 (Aug 5, 2004)

I seriously doubt that another test will be given within the next three years.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I heard that it would be at least 2 years before another MSP exam.


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

I would say sometime in 06 if anything.


----------



## NMP (Aug 22, 2004)

Seeing as the 02 test cost over $800,000 I sincerely doubt the legislature is going to release more money without this candidate pool being used for at least a couple of classes. Just look how long they took to provide the line item in the current budget, and that was with public safety being a hot-button issue in politics. 2006 would more than likely be the soonest possible, but thats just my .02. Only time will tell...


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

They were supposed to be at the Bayside Expo job Fair a few weeks ago. I was told that it would be no earlier than late 2005. Just hang in there, It'll happen...


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

jr @ Mon 23 Aug said:


> I had heard rumors about the possibility of an upcoming exam for MSP. I am confused as to whether or not this will be a retake or continuation of the previous test. I scored a 96 on the last test.


With a score of 96, it is safe to say you will get looked at, eventually. If you're not familiar already, check out the other posts about this matter on here, just to see the cluster f*ck it's been to get the 77th RTT going. So be patient, it'll happen.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The word is: two classes, back-to-back. It has been usual to take two classes from one test. It has been suggested that the reason for this is because quality tends to fall off rapidly after that. Thus, late 2005 into 2006 is a good estimate for the next test.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Somebody should have put up a link to 77th RTT for this person :lol:


----------



## MC1010 (Dec 18, 2003)

dcs2244 @ Sat August 28 said:


> The word is: two classes, back-to-back. It has been usual to take two classes from one test. It has been suggested that the reason for this is because quality tends to fall off rapidly after that. Thus, late 2005 into 2006 is a good estimate for the next test.


3 classes were filled from the exam that was given in 1998. The 74, 75 & 76 R.T.T.'s So it can happen.. :roll:


----------

